# Coughing (but NOT Kennel Cough)



## amira (May 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, first post and full of questions...

Here is a link to a video of my (almost) 5 month old cockapoo, Amira. Her mom was a cockapoo and her dad a cocker spaniel. Sometimes she has this really strange dry cough where she doesn't bring anything up it just seems like something is stuck there and it is tickling her throat? She does it randomly - running around outside in circles she will suddenly stop and cough a couple times. This particular time she was chewing on a toy in her gated area and just suddenly started coughing. We usually give her some water and she's fine. It doesn't happen every day, just every once in awhile. We've taken her to the vet and they say right now they "don't know" as she is otherwise in good health and don't seem too concerned about it - like it's a "nuisance cough". We are going to get her spayed soon and at that point while she is already out they are going to take a peek into her throat. Some forums suggest that since she is a smaller dog that her airway can get easily irritated. Anyone else experience this and have an answer!? Sometimes we get worried when she does it more than 2-3 times  The vet says it is definitely NOT kennel cough (esp as because she was never boarded).

Here's the video: http://youtu.be/iUSwxOTe6lY

Thank you in advance for any insight you can provide. 

Amira


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola does a snuffly cough type thing in the morning when she is excited to see us.. I think she gets over excited and it just happens. Amira's cough looks like something is definitely irritating her like when we get annoying dry tickly coughs. How long has she had it? A tickly cough can take 6 weeks or more to clear up in humans so might just be running its course on Amira.. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Also allergies can cause a cough.. There are other people on here who have allergic doggies.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't know much about the cough - but just wanted to say that Amira is such alovely wee thing. Hope you get to the bottom of it soon.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Tressa said:


> Don't know much about the cough - but just wanted to say that Amira is such alovely wee thing. Hope you get to the bottom of it soon.


:iagree: Amira is a cutie!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Are you sure it's a cough and not a sneeze - difficult to tell from video, but sounds bit like a sneeze and the head movement is a bit like it too...

They do sneeze a bit, sometimes repeatedly, sometimes I think out of excitement, sometimes something gets up their nose..

Ian


----------



## Mindy (May 14, 2012)

I would say it's some sort of allergy, especially as the cough comes and goes. I have a German Shepard who gets very runny eyes when the pollen count is high. I would ask the vet if she can be given some antihistamines and see if that helps.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry can't offer any advice about the cough but wanted to say Amira is a gorgeous girl (I did see from the video you give her water in a metal bowl yet our pet shop has said these should only be used for food and a pottery type for water as the metal can taint the water). Hope you find a solution soon


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I think it may be hay fever?? Clyde does the same and it is usually first thing in the morning and tends to be when my son has bad hay fever and I have the sneezes.
Do you have lots of fields around you?
I took Clyde to the vet as I thought he had a grass seed up his nose - but the vet said as there was no discharge it was probably just a sneeze related allergy!
Hope you sort it - she is very cute x


----------



## amira (May 30, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Lola does a snuffly cough type thing in the morning when she is excited to see us.. I think she gets over excited and it just happens. Amira's cough looks like something is definitely irritating her like when we get annoying dry tickly coughs. How long has she had it? A tickly cough can take 6 weeks or more to clear up in humans so might just be running its course on Amira.. Sorry I can't be of more help.


I think she's had it since the beginning of summer. It's been on and off, sometimes she does it multiple times a day, other days it's nothing at all. Today she's coughed three times - once after being outside and then just sitting inside playing with her toys. I am wondering if it could be dust irritating her - our house is very old and therefore gets a coating of dust every 5 seconds and we do run the air conditioning unit during the day.



Nadhak said:


> I think it may be hay fever?? Clyde does the same and it is usually first thing in the morning and tends to be when my son has bad hay fever and I have the sneezes.
> Do you have lots of fields around you?
> I took Clyde to the vet as I thought he had a grass seed up his nose - but the vet said as there was no discharge it was probably just a sneeze related allergy!
> Hope you sort it - she is very cute x


No, we don't - we live in the middle of a city. I hope we sort it out soon too,  she doesn't seem bothered by it, just a little cough and keeps running around so I have no idea. The vet is going to scope her when we get her spayed next month so I'm hoping that will turn up some more results. They just did a bacteria test on her throat and everything came back normal so it's nothing abnormal down there... having no answers at all is definitely the most frustrating thing and not having lots of $$$ to run every test we can too. Here's to hoping that the scope will help her out.. !

Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## Millie Lucille Winchell (Oct 12, 2020)

amira said:


> I think she's had it since the beginning of summer. It's been on and off, sometimes she does it multiple times a day, other days it's nothing at all. Today she's coughed three times - once after being outside and then just sitting inside playing with her toys. I am wondering if it could be dust irritating her - our house is very old and therefore gets a coating of dust every 5 seconds and we do run the air conditioning unit during the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long shot here, as it’s been years since the last post, but this sounds exactly like my pup’s current situation. I’m so curious if the cough problem ever resolved and what you’ve found out since!


----------

